# Top Fin Power Filter--any good?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I went to Petsmart today intending to get their 37 gal. tank on sale, and ended up bringing home a 55! Its a Top Fin. I'm so excited, have never had a tank this big before. I wanted the kit because if you get just the tank itself, (new) we figured out it costs just as much or more to get the hood and lights, heater and filter in the end. This one comes with a Top Fin Power Filter and a 200 wt. heater. (Don't know what kind of heater, as we haven't opened the box yet). I know nothing about these filters. I've only had Penguin Bio-Wheels. If this filter is a piece of crap, lol, I will just go out and get an Emperor. I want a decent filter that will keep the water quality good. I finally have the Penguins figured out, and can clean them, etc., with ease now. I am NOT mechanically inclined even with simple things such as filters, so they need to be easy and the cartridges to be inexpensive. Anyone have experience with Top Fin filters, and what is your opinion of them?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

congrats on the new purchase. I've never had a Top Fin myself but they seem decent, does it say how many gallons per hour it filters? Sometimes those tank kits come with basic filters but I would at least try it and see if its enough for your stocked tank, if not you can always add another one later.


----------

